# Other Languages > jQuery >  [RESOLVED] Getting a web message "An attempt has been to invoke..."

## Kev

Hello

New to jQuery.

I am trying to run a web application that uses jQuery.  I keep on getting:
"An attempt has been made to invoke jQuey extension BaseControlPlugin.Private_zGetType for a control id that doesn't seem to be registered as a custom control.

InvokerId: #PNCForceCodeDropDownList_GenericDropDownControl."

Any ideas?

Thanks 

Kev

----------

